# Jess Watson



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats Jessica Watson for amazing adventure of world tour at such an young age.. 

I'd ve surely gone to Opera house to get the first hand information about her return, If I was in sydney. 

Your thoughts...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I_Love_australia said:


> Congrats Jessica Watson for amazing adventure of world tour at such an young age..
> 
> I'd ve surely gone to Opera house to get the first hand information about her return, If I was in sydney.
> 
> Your thoughts...


Certainly a challenging effort for anyone let alone one so young and of slight build at that, though being smaller does make it easier to move around the confines of a yacht, not to mention climbing a mast if you have a top rigging problem.

The seas right to the last made it hard work to ease out of their grip of the boat, a stiff south westerly, uneven sea in a large swell with apparently an outgoing tide making it slow progress with some effort for a lot of tacking to get in through the Sydney harbour heads.

A great personal effort it can be said but I do wonder where the other than personal accomplishment fits into a world dominated by problems generated by excesses in governance and the leaner times that many have been facing, still do and will likely be about for a while yet.

Is it somewhat ironical that the NSW Premier/PM would choose to be available for the publicity and the lot of taxpayers generally will be to foot the bill of what would likely ammount to many thousands of $$$.


----------

